# Casuarina Pod Presimo



## ssgmeader (Sep 16, 2013)

Cast Casuarina Pods I got from Healy Days on an Etched Cap Presimo kit, back painted with gold metallic Testor's modeling paint. I think next time I might choose a different finish for the kit as I'm not sure the Chrome matches well with the gold of the blank. But the pods create a pretty cool effect.

[attachment=31177]


----------



## rdabpenman (Sep 16, 2013)

A unique blank on a unique pen.

Les


----------



## healeydays (Sep 17, 2013)

Adrian,

Nice work with the blank. I think you're right on the color of the kit. The way I look at it though is if you don't try something, you don't know how it would turn out...

Mike


----------



## Bean_counter (Sep 17, 2013)

very cool Adrian kind of looks like honeycomb also.... Don't want to hijack the thread but Mike do you have a pic of the actual pod?


----------



## healeydays (Sep 17, 2013)

It just happens...

[attachment=31250]

I'm planning on doing another casting of these real soon. Few people have been asking lately...


----------



## ssgmeader (Sep 17, 2013)

healeydays said:


> It just happens...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm planning on doing another casting of these real soon. Few people have been asking lately...



Mike I might be up for a couple more of a different color. I like the blank with the Presimo kit but they don't make the kit in a gold, so I'm thinking It might look real shop something like the green or blue honeycomb resin you used.


----------



## healeydays (Sep 17, 2013)

I can do that. Shoot me a note and I'll see what I can do...


----------

